# So Excited and have to share but don't know anyone who'd care!!!



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi guys,

This is the first time I have posted in the section but had to share!!!

I've various tanks over the years but have got into Nano tanks recently after having to sell my Trigon 350 due having no where big enough to keep it in my new house. I know a lot of people aren't keen but I really missed fish keeping and Nano was the the only way I could manage this. At the moment we have 3 nanos running. 

I have always loved shrimp. Had a some monster Amano's in the 350 but wanted to go for some little ones for my new tanks. I started off with some Red and Orange Cherry shrimp but then found some Blue shrimps in my LFS. I did pay over the odds for them but was so excited to see some there that I had to have them.

Looked the other day and noticed some minute baby shrimp and they are now developing a blue coloration  and what is more when I looked last night there were even more 

Just so excited but other than the OH no one else would care


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, that is exciting! 

You'll have to get some pics for us


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

magpie said:


> Aw, that is exciting!
> 
> You'll have to get some pics for us


I'll try but some of them are microscopic. Plus the tank really needs a tidy up but because of the babies we are holding off for water changes, just doing top ups. The glass needs a little scrub. So frightened of disturbing them. Will take pics in a few days when they are a little bigger. They are so weeny and yes we are very excited


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

omg i'm excited for you, i love shrimp and only have amano at the moment but i am hoping to get some, red, black and blue jellies soon


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Smashing :thumbup1::thumbup1:
Thank goodness we have each other, to share our peculiar enthusiasms with


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> Smashing :thumbup1::thumbup1:
> Thank goodness we have each other, to share our peculiar enthusiasms with


That's so true. Most people can get the fish thing as they are pretty to look at but don't get shrimps. I love them and would have more if they were easier to find and not so damned expensive!!!


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

i'm just waiting to have some time off work so that i can get some posted to me, in cornwall the only ones i have seen are amano and glass shrimp, i can sit and watch my little guys all day long, they fascinate me


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

I had sea monkeys because it was the only pet I was able to keep in Uni Halls and hide from the cleaners  This then moved on to hamsters when I was in a shared house. 
I loved keeping sea monkeys and watching them develop so I get the excitement!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I would love to have a nano tank! The last year or so has seen huge developments and interest in nano's so they are becoming a more viable option. In fact, one of my colleagues at work has several big FW tanks and he's been told he has to reduce his numbers so he's going to look at a marine nano 

Shrimp are totally awesome! I have seen some really impressive nano's.

Can't wait to see some pictures of yours


----------



## jltaylor (Sep 4, 2011)

Got some black stripy crystal shrimps this week and they are awesome 

Will get the camera out this weekend 

LousieH a read of your seahorse Blog, I'd love to get into marine when I get a bigger house again. Did scuba dive quite a bit a few years back, went to the Maldives for my honeymoon and it was amazing. Since then I have wanted my own reef lol! Would love seahorses


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

If you ever do, just give a shout and I'm happy to mentor


----------

